# Chicken pot holder



## judybug52

Can anyone tell me where I can get the chicken pot holder pattern that is in Annie's attic whimsical pot holder book? I do not want the whole book, just looking for chicken pattern or one that looks like it. It is crochet. Thanks much.


----------



## katiezhouse

http://tipnut.com/vintage-panholder-patterns/

Scroll to the bottom and you will find your chicken


----------



## katiezhouse

http://tipnut.com/vintage-panholder-patterns/

Scroll to the bottom and you will find your chicken


----------



## nitchik

Oh, that is so _cute!


----------



## judybug52

Oh that is cute, but I am looking for a crochet pattern. One like is in annies attic whimsical pot holder book. Thanks. This one is cute and I intend to mark this page.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

check out this one
http://momsloveofcrochet.com/ChickenRoosterPotholderprintable.html


----------



## webfeet

Something like this?
http://www.cutecrochet.com/chickens/chickenwelcome.html


----------



## judybug52

Thanks everyone. Some great ideas. I love chicken patterns. The one I am really looking for was in a booklet by annies attic called whimsical pot holders. The booklet was from 2008. I can not even find the booklet . See lots of the pot holders on eBay. Would love the chicken pattern. So cute. It looks like double crochet in circle for couple rounds then changes to rows. Do not want to pay $10.00 for pot holder I could make. Thanks again. Judy


----------



## judybug52

trying to post picture


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

The book
Whimsical Pot Holders
Crochet
is available from e-patterns central for 3.95

http://www.e-patternscentral.com/list.html?mode=list&criteria=whimsical+pot+holders&go.x=8&go.y=13


----------



## judybug52

Thank you. I just might get the e book if i can not just find the book or pattern. i really would rather have the real book. i have never downloaded something like that.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

judybug52 said:


> Thank you. I just might get the e book if i can not just find the book or pattern. i really would rather have the real book. i have never downloaded something like that.


When you buy it, it downloads onto your computer and you can print out the whole book or chose which pages you want to print. It also stays in your library in e patterns and you will have access to it forever. I like having an e book because then I can pull it up on the kindle or tablet and I don't have to take a book with me.


----------



## judybug52

Oh that sounds good. Now i just have to get brave and try it. Thanks


----------



## Bobbie K

Maybe this one is similar:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/speckled-hen-potholder


----------



## tenaj

Pot holder pattern site
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/potholders_etc.php

Chicken Pot holder:
http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/potholders/chicken.html


----------



## judybug52

Bobbi that one is very much like it. Thanks so much!


----------



## katiezhouse

Your pattern is so darn cute! I have a friend who can likely duplicate just by looking at it. She never learned to read patterns. Maybe too late for you of you need immediately, if she can do it I will post when I get it. My daughter has chickens and would love a pair for her!

Have a great week.


----------



## judybug52

Katiezhouse, if she could that would be great. I just saw the hot pad and love chickens and would like to make one for me and sister in law. I am sure others would like it to. It is cute. I just want to thank everyone for their help. This is the greatest site. Judy


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

Since it is crochet-why don't you just have a go and make the pattern up as you go-just follow the picture.You may surprise yourself!!


----------



## gclemens

judybug52 said:


> trying to post picture


You could also try blowing up the pic and using the pic as a pattern. I've done this when I can't find the pattern.


----------



## mthrift

gclemens said:


> You could also try blowing up the pic and using the pic as a pattern. I've done this when I can't find the pattern.


Thanks for this! The idea of blowing up the picture to see more clearly the pattern! Really good idea. Also.... the idea of doing it as you go along.... the pattern becomes more clear as you create it! Thanks!


----------



## didough

judybug52 said:


> trying to post picture


How about this one?

http://spunwindfibers.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/free-rooster-potholder-pattern-from.html


----------



## Judy M

I checked many, many images and though they are all different in some way - color of yarn, etc. they all had to buy Annie's pattern.


----------



## webfeet

Maybe this is close, but not quite?
http://make-handmade.com/2012/02/29/easter-craft-ideas-hen-potholder-tutorial/


----------



## glnwhi

go to ravelry and type crochet potholders in the search box there are several on there some free some not.


----------



## judybug52

Judym I do not have anything against buying the pattern, but the only way to do that is through e patten. I have never done that. That is the only way I have found. I might get brave and try it. Thanks to a fellow KP er there is one very similar pattern that I am going to try. I have bookmarked the others. I thank everyone for all their help. This is best site. So much help. Thanks again.


----------



## Judy M

judybug52 said:


> Judym I do not have anything against buying the pattern, but the only way to do that is through e patten. I have never done that. That is the only way I have found. I might get brave and try it. Thanks to a fellow KP er there is one very similar pattern that I am going to try. I have bookmarked the others. I thank everyone for all their help. This is best site. So much help. Thanks again.


So sorry, I was just trying to let you know that I didn't find anything similar to that pattern.

I let my daughter download my e-patterns, but someone out there may be able to help you with that, if you decide to get it.


----------



## greylady

as you are in England can you find or recommend a site for thomas /chuggington train patterns to knit


----------



## tmlester

I have that e-book. PM me with your email and I'll get you the pattern.


----------



## Judy M

tmlester said:


> I have that e-book. PM me with your email and I'll get you the pattern.


Watch for copyright.


----------



## judybug52

Tmlester......thanks but I do not want anyone to get into trouble. Going to try to figure out pattern. Thanks. Judy


----------



## Bonbon123aw

Did you ever find this pattern with a wing added?


----------



## Judy M

For anyone still looking, trying enlarging the pattern on the screen to see if you can figure it out.

I have Windows 10 and with CTRL and mouse button, scroll forward to enlarge and scroll back to make smaller. Also upper right is a symbol that looks like a cog wheel (next to the smiley) to change size back to 100%.

Don't forget to change it back as some games won't work if you don't.


----------

